# Tree size on western saddle for my danish warmblood?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

If he truly fits into the Medium Wintec gullet, then I would try Semi-QH bars or QH bars. An Arabian tree would likely be too wide on him, as would Full QH bars.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Semi QH bars would be my recomendation as a place to start too. Remember that not all saddle makers use the same specifications for tree size...just like people clothes some semi's run larger and some run smaller. I wish you luck as saddle fit is always a heck of a chore.


----------



## LoveMyFinny (Dec 5, 2008)

My Holsteiner uses a semi QH and it fits her perfectly.


----------



## figaro (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you! That was my feel too...
What do you think about the back of the saddle being to curbed and not straight enough for his back? Do you know any brands that might suit him? 
I've been looking at an Abetta endurance saddle, it was lightweight and they could ship to Sweden...


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

If you're thinking synthetic, I'd recommed looking into Fabtron saddles, They cost more than the Abetta but I LOVE my Fabtron. It's comfortable and has lasted beautifully (with less than perfect care). 

I have noticed that the Abetta doesn't have such a curve so that may very well be a good option too.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Abettas are great. I have an Endurance and it held up to a lot of use and abuse! It wasn't the comfiest of things for me (I like a narrow twist), but that was easily remedied by a sheepskin seat cover. Their regular QH tree seems to fit a lot of horses really well. I'd recommend that size tree if you get an Abetta.


----------



## figaro (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks!
I'd say I'd prefer a narrow twist as well but it still sounds like a good start. 
How many inches would a normal QH tree be?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

QH bars are usually 6.75" or a little less. They're in between Semi-QH and Full QH bars. You just need a thicker pad for more narrow horses. It's nice to get a saddle that's a tad wide, in case he gains muscle or weight during the seasons.


----------



## figaro (Dec 10, 2008)

How can that be translated to english tree sizes (or can't it)?
So maybe I should get a full QH bar? He sometimes gains so much muscles during the summer that I have to go up to the red Wintec gullet (which I would guess would be about 34 cm).


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

Western Saddle Fitting and Different Tree Sizes Go here and start by choosing the angle of your horses withers and it gives you pamplets to print out and cut out to match what size gullet you need and also helps you to find a good saddle. Poco (attached Picture) doesnt look that big but he has to have Full quarter horse bars.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

Abetta's QH tree fits my mare, who is WIDE and takes Full QH bars, and my husband's gelding, who is narrow and takes a Medium (30 cm) English saddle (with an extra thick pad). You should be fine with the Abetta in their regular tree size.


----------



## figaro (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks =)


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

*Measurements*

The Average English Saddles Translate to Western Saddles
30cm - 6.5"
32cm - 6.75"
34cm - 7"
But the most important is angle of the Bars.
I would check for sure with a template, but with your description, picture and specs from the charts for your breed, I would say you need a Semi-QH 6.75" Gullet, this would be a custom size. Ralide Trees which are extremely popular in the US have the specs on a Semi-QH as 6.5" Gullet.
A Full-QH Tree normally has too flat of an angle for this higher withered Horse.
I belive you mentioned your trainer said an Arabian Tree, on many occasions they work, but not always on that breed.
Most Companies offer a template, I would check with that especially because of the cost getting a Saddle shipped that far.


----------



## figaro (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks, this has all been very helpful! 
I'll try to find someone over here who can come out and help me find his saddle size and I'll tell them that you think a good size would be Semi-QH with 6,75". If they can't help me I'll go for the template.


----------

